# Ziggy won Best Puppy at GRCA Nationals today



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

We had just about to head out to the beach when I got several calls and texts that there was a Best Puppy part of the show today. We took Ziggy back and his awesome handlers Benjie and Lauren fixed him up and helped him put his best foot forward and win another nice ribbon. Very proud of my puppy!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations! You must be so proud!!! LOL glad you got back for the final. Way to go Ziggy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy Cow!!!! WHAT??!!!?!?!?!?! That is so exciting!!! I'm not believing how calm you sound - that is really big!!! Congratulations  I hope you will share a ton of photos with us. A win at any show is fun - but good grief- the Golden Retriever National!!! Ziggy's breeder must be floating 10 feet off the floor  Please post more photos!!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Another HUGE thing! Congrats!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Winning first in his age group class was great and now to win Best Puppy at GRCA Nationals is outstanding! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow!! Thats wonderful. Congratulations


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Ziggy!


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words for Ziggy, here are some more pics —-


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

And after it was all done ...


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Super congratulations! Ziggy is a lovely puppy!


----------

